# flu vaccine



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

Anyone thinking of getting the seasonal flu vaccine before tx? This year it will protect against swine flu. Anyone know if we can get it on the nhs?

Flowersx


----------



## babycakes99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi

I asked about the flu vaccine while at the nurse the other day. She said it is just for at risk people (including pregnant women) but said I could go to Boots or somewhere like that & pay for it, said it would probably cost around £15. 

If I were just about to go through tx I would get the vaccine. I had the dilemma of trying to decide whether or not to get the swine flu vaccine while I was pregnant, best have it done while not pregnant to minimise any worry (even though all was totally fine in the end!). Just my opinion though!


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

[color=pink]hi babycakes99 Thanks for your reply

Sounds like I've been really lucky as it seems im going to get it for free. Think i must have got the one kind docs receptionist  at my medical centre as she has booked me in for a jab after I explained about tx (haven't got a date to start tx yet but wanted to get it sorted). Won't get my hopes up though as it may be a different thing convincing the nurse! Im not against paying as i know there are seriously ill people who need it more than me at the mo.

It must have been a real dilemma for you deciding whether to go for the vaccine, glad it worked out ok.
Don't know your situation but hope all went well with your pregnancy.
flowersinthewindow xx[/color]


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Silly me, should have checked-many congrats babycakes99 on the birth of your DD in March!


----------



## babycakes99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, DD is just perfect, feel so lucky. Hope you get the same result for your tx!   

Well done on getting the flu jab free, wish I had those sweet-talking skills!


----------

